# Anyone looking for a second poo?



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey guys, i have just got off the phone to a lady who is needing to rehome her cockapoo puppy 

He is almost 17 weeks old, F1 working x mini
Mum is a working cocker owned by a game keeper, dad is a choc/white mini poodle (also Lola's dad). sire is PRA optigen tested clear, unsure with dam but think she may be BVA tested.

The pup is choc/white, fantastic in every way- usual confident, happy pup. Has been living with children and a cat and is crate trained and house trained. He is vaccinated/wormed/flea'd etc and knows some basic commands.

His current owners are devastated to have to rehome him and have stressed that their descision is completely to do with them and not him. I have discussed with them about returning him to the breeder, but for various reasons they are reluctant to do so.

Their main 'ask' for a new home is that they have previously owned dogs before -also, he is used to his owners working from home so some company may be prefferable.

If you would like further details, please PM me. Thanks guys


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

aw  I wish I could say yes  I hope he finds a new home soon!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Colin maybe very interested in this thread...?? Especially having background on the health testing too!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I have and am still trying.............no luck as yet. OH not up for it..................yet


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Have pm'd my sister very very interested.
xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I asked hubby he said 'no'!  Probably for the best though with all the Daisy stuff I have going on!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

It would be lovely for someone on her to have this little cockapoo 

Maybe Karen's sister or Colin   

Thanks for posting Katie xx


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

JoJo, its a chocolate..... a colour you dont have but like..........

Mmmmmm chocolate!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Don't be naughty ... I really don't need pushing when it comes to cockapoos ha ha ha .. I would be happy with one of every colour .... a house full please  

I would love a choccy .. but I have promised myself the next cockapoo I have will be bred by me  which will be soooo special ... what a great reason to have a litter  makes me smile just thinking about it ... 

Katie have you got any pics of this lovely pup ... lets get us coo'ing  and find him the very best home xxx


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

The owner is e-mailing me some through and i will get them on here as soon as i get them. He is Lola's 1/2 brother (different mum) so will be yummy!! Then again, what cockapoo isn't??!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

You are soooo naughty .. but I like it   

All this choccy talk is getting me hungry ..


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh I want chocolate.....a nice Topic and a choccie Cockapoo would do very nicely!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

If 'he were a 'she' then I would have been sorely tempted. Am now leaning towards darker colours as well!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

katie- let Sarah know details and we can post them on our Cockapoo owners website rehoming page for you.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> katie- let Sarah know details and we can post them on our Cockapoo owners website rehoming page for you.


I was going to mention this but as Karen's sister sounded so keen I was holding off. If you would like me to add his details though Katie I would be happy to add them today. 
x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Ooooo Karen let us know what your sister thinks  So exciting! & would love to see some pictures Katie  Although unfortunately I won't be able to get him  But still love some cockapoo pictures  x


----------



## gringo (Dec 17, 2011)

things missins of this is WHY and PRICE


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

BOO HOO, puppy is in York and a bit too far away for my sister and her family to travel


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> BOO HOO, puppy is in York and a bit too far away for my sister and her family to travel


Boo Hoo .. that would have been great .. at least your sister knows a great home boarding service - YOU xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Boo Hoo .. that would have been great .. at least your sister knows a great home boarding service - YOU xxx



Hmmmmmm I am sure she is counting on this when they do finally get a dog............not sure who's dog it will be to be honest mine or hers


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Shared ownership ....  ha ha ha ... I know you would love that  and so would weller xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

katie if you want me to put the details on the website just pm me. x


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

*puppy picture*

As promised, i have a pic of the gorgeous little guy who is looking for a forever home.

For all of those feeling broody for puppies but can't have one GET BEHIND THE SOFA!!!! :behindsofa:


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

omg omg he's beautiful I want I want, please someone find him a home quick x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow he is perfect.... oh no ... I am with Jayne ... quick someone give him a lovely forever home .. he is just adorable xxx


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

please please someone give him a home! Breaks my heart bless him x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh bless him, he's lovely. I wish i could have him.

x


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

I have all my crossables crossed that this little fella finds his forever home, he is just adorable. Unfortunately now is not the right time for us to have number 2 

I'm also speaking to friends and family to see if anyone I know is interested


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

ooh - he kind of matches mine - mmmm thinking..


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

OMG he is beautiful! Gorgeous colour & curly coat 

Karen are you sure your sister wouldn't be willing to travel for that beautiful little guy?! 

I'm sure someone will snap him up quick


----------



## gringo (Dec 17, 2011)

i know someone who might be int but like iv ask why they getting rid and a price or is he free ??????


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

francesjl said:


> ooh - he kind of matches mine - mmmm thinking..


Lol that's what i was thinking as he matches Betty but i just can't have a second. But he would look lovely with you two, and what difference will another make??!!!!

x


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Fingers crossed something will come up for this little guy, i have had a few people get in touch (as you can imagine- he is gorgeous) 




****** said:


> i know someone who might be int but like iv ask why they getting rid and a price or is he free ??????


If you have someone who is genuinely interested, get them to e-mail me at [email protected] and i can give them all the info they need. If they are still interested and suitable, i will put them in touch with the owner.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh he'd look so gorgeous next to Rosie! I'd have to rehome my hubby first though.....


----------

